# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  مبروووووووووك تم حظري في منتدي الجماهير

## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*إنها سخرية الأقدار

منتدي الجماهير الذي حملته وهن علي وهن
حتي صار صوته مسموع 
حتي صار بعبعاً مخيفاً
حتي صار قبلة الجميع
حتي صار عداده يتسارع
حتي صاركما الفيراري في الرالي


يا لسخرية الأقدار

قرار يتخذه فرد 
عدد من المشرفين ليس لديهم علم
ولكنه الجبن والخوف من المواجهة
احمل قلماً ولا احمل مدفعاً رشاش

اقولها بكل فخر لولا جهودي ومواضيعي لما سمع به احد
واصبح منتدي للونسة مثل سابقه

لأسف اتي مشرفي الغفلة ناس مشاركات لعبة عرس عرس

ولكني لن اكون افضل من ابراهيم عبدالرحيم
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*,,,,,,,,

هههه :thumbup: هههههههه :thumbup: ههههههههههه :thumbup: هههههههههههه 
,,,
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ظلم ذوى القُربي ،،،
*

----------


## كته

*مبرووووووك
وعقبالنا
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*هو انت براك يا بدر الدين ...يا ما في الحبس مظاليم ... بس جمرة دة بيضحك مالو ؟؟؟ دة المحيرني...
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد عتيق محمد احمد
					

هو انت براك يا بدر الدين ...يا ما في الحبس مظاليم ... بس جمرة دة بيضحك مالو ؟؟؟ دة المحيرني...



والله ده برضو المحيرنى
يكونشى:) هو الحظرو؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد عتيق محمد احمد
					

هو انت براك يا بدر الدين ...يا ما في الحبس مظاليم ... بس جمرة دة بيضحك مالو ؟؟؟ دة المحيرني...



ود عتيق تحياتي 
والحمد لله اخيرا وجدت احدا من مريخاب الطائف
بيننا لقاء يا غالي 
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## كته

*ياسلام عليك يامرهف
كل يوم يزيد اعجابى بيك
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

ياسلام عليك يامرهف
كل يوم يزيد اعجابى بيك



 الحبيب كته تحياتي واشواقي يا غالي
لك مني اسمي ايات الموده وانقي 
ايات الوصال
تسلم يا رائع
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد عتيق محمد احمد
					

هو انت براك يا بدر الدين ...يا ما في الحبس مظاليم ... بس جمرة دة بيضحك مالو ؟؟؟ دة المحيرني...



 
أضحك لأن بدر الدين سعى لذلك ,,, 
وأعجبني حظره ,, حتى يتفرغ لنا, 

 
,,,
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*




جمرة كتب :

أضحك لأن بدر الدين سعى لذلك ,,, 
وأعجبني حظره ,, حتى يتفرغ لمولوده الشرعي ,,





جمرة بيقول سعى ...

يا مرهف ويا بدر الدين ويا جمرة ويا محمد خير

البتعملوا فيهو دا غلط

من باب 
أنصر أخاك ظالمًا أو مظلومًأ

وفى النهاية كلنا أخوان وكلها منتديات للزعيم ،،، 
وليس  فى الأمر إلزام بالمشاركة فى أى منهم

إذا أراد بدر الدين ترك منتدى الجماهير ،،، أتمنى أن يكون ذلك  فى صمت
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moamen
					



جمرة بيقول سعى ..
يا مرهف ويا بدر الدين ويا جمرة ويا محمد خير
البتعملوا فيهو دا غلط
من باب 
أنصر أخاك ظالمًا أو مظلومًأ
وفى النهاية كلنا أخوان وكلها منتديات للزعيم ،،، 
وليس  فى الأمر إلزام بالمشاركة فى أى منهم
إذا أراد بدر الدين ترك منتدى الجماهير ،،، أتمنى أن يكون ذلك  فى صمت



الاخ مؤمن 
أرجو ان لا تفســـر ما اقوله حسب مزاجك 
ولو رايت ردودي هناك لوجدتني اقول ما تقوله انت الآن
لم أحتج على حظر بدر الدين 
بل بالعكس ,, ذكرت أن قوانين المنتدى تسري على الجميع ,,
من ردودك هنا ,, وهناك ,, 
وضح أنك تبحث عن شئ ,, 
وظننت أنك وجدته في كلمة سعى ,,, 
ولكن يا مؤمن معناها ليس كما اعتقدت انت
فارجوك ان تكون واضحا أكثر 
وتقول ما تريد قوله بدون مبررات ,,,
وجمرة من أول الداعين الى إنسجام منتديات المريخ
والسير بها كفريق واحد ... 

,,,
*

----------


## mohd khair

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمرة
					

الاخ مؤمن 
أرجو ان لا تفســـر ما اقوله حسب مزاجك 
ولو رايت ردودي هناك لوجدتني اقول ما تقوله انت الآن
لم أحتج على حظر بدر الدين 
بل بالعكس ,, ذكرت أن قوانين المنتدى تسري على الجميع ,,
من ردودك هنا ,, وهناك ,, 
وضح أنك تبحث عن شئ ,, 
وظننت أنك وجدته في كلمة سعى ,,, 
ولكن يا مؤمن معناها ليس كما اعتقدت انت
فارجوك ان تكون واضحا أكثر 
وتقول ما تريد قوله بدون مبررات ,,,
وجمرة من أول الداعين الى إنسجام منتديات المريخ
والسير بها كفريق واحد ... 

,,,




100% يا جمرة
*

----------


## tito_santana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

إنها سخرية الأقدار

منتدي الجماهير الذي حملته وهن علي وهن
حتي صار صوته مسموع 
حتي صار بعبعاً مخيفاً
حتي صار قبلة الجميع
حتي صار عداده يتسارع
حتي صاركما الفيراري في الرالي


يا لسخرية الأقدار

قرار يتخذه فرد 
عدد من المشرفين ليس لديهم علم
ولكنه الجبن والخوف من المواجهة
احمل قلماً ولا احمل مدفعاً رشاش

اقولها بكل فخر لولا جهودي ومواضيعي لما سمع به احد
واصبح منتدي للونسة مثل سابقه

لأسف اتي مشرفي الغفلة ناس مشاركات لعبة عرس عرس

ولكني لن اكون افضل من ابراهيم عبدالرحيم



الأخ العزيز بدر الدين عبدالله النور اولا هاردلك علي الحظر الذي لن يمس من كبريائك فمنتدي مطاريد أون لاين كما يسمونه سيكون ذا صوت قوي ....
اختلفت معك في افكارك لأن اختلاف الأفكار يؤدي الي الإبداع وهذا ما كنا نصبو اليه ...
ما نراه في منتدي الجماهير من بوستات لا علاقه لها بالواقع المريخي بل كلها (جرة قهوة في ضل شجره) لا توجد فيها تبادل لأفكار الأخريين حتي اقتنعت بأن البوستات الجاده مكانها سلة المهملات ولأقرب لك الصورة أنزلت بوستا بعنوان شهادة حق في ميزان العدالة وبعد الجهد المضني في الرد لم أجد سوي مشاركتين فقط وبل تجد بوستات لا تجد فيها سوي مراهقة فكرية وتجد فيها ردودا تفوق الخمسين مشاركة وتأكد لي أن منتدي الجماهير يسير بنظام الشلليات ليس الا ....
اخي بدر الدين تذكر ان شعارنا هو 
مريخاب بلا حدود
ها هنا نكتب سفرا في الصمود 
و في أكفنا نحمل أنفسنا 
بل نهرق الدم قربانا للخلود
لا نساوم لا نهادن
و الرأي نكتبه بلا قيود
فسر يا اخي في منتدي مطاريد أون لاين وثق اننا سنخالفك في رأيك ولكننا اخوة في النهاية وفي سبيل المريخ سنخالفك وان كنا علي باطل ....
مودتي
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*اقسم بالله العظيم يا شباب
ما كنت لأفارق منتدي الجماهير
ولم اكن اخطط لأدعه بعد ان شب عن الطوق 
ليصبح منتدي yes man 

ساهرت الليالي 
تنكرت لأسرتي و زوجتي 

تخيلوا زوجتي تعلم ادق تفاصيل المنتدي
لم اكن لوحدي بل كانوا معي
ام محمد الخضر
يسرا
محمد الخضر
عبدالله 
والصغيرة منينة

كلهم كانوا معي لأني حرمتهم مني الايام والليالي

تخيلوا ان يسرق جهدي وعرقي

تماماً مثل ما حدث لمريخنا العظيم
هم الوافدون الجدد وليس غيرهم
هم مشرفي قسم الألعاب و مشاركات ال15000 من لعبة عرس عرس

هي تصفية حسابات وانتصار للأنا الضعيفة التي تستأسد علي الرأي والقلم
بالسلطة
وكما قال استيفن آر كوفي

القيادة خيار وليست سلطة 
ولكن من يعي ذلك؟

الي جنات الخلد منتدي الجماهير

*

----------


## جمـــرة

*يحاول البعض ارســـال رسائل 
دنيئة المحتوى 
بأن أعضاء منتدى مريخـــاب اونلاين
هم معارضة منتدى الجماهير 
ويوحي بإن منتديات مريخاب اون لاين
قامت لكي تدمر منتدى الجماهير 
وقبل منتدى الجماهير كان هناك المحبين
وكلنا أعضاء في
الجماهير 
والمحبين
ومريخاب اونلاين 
ولا أرى أي مانع 
ولا يحق لأحد منع هذا
في التسجيل في هذا
ولا منعه من ذاك ,, 
أرجو أن تكون رســالتي قد وصلت 
الى عاشقى الصيد في المياه العكرة ,,



,,,
*

----------


## moamen

*شكرا بدر الدين على التوضيح وسوف أقوم بنقله 

يا مرهف ،،، وكت ما إنتو ليكم أيام  وكبار قدر دا   ما لو نفسكم قائم

دعو الجماهير والبقية فى حالهم

 (ما لــ أون لاين لـ أون لاين وما للجماهير للجماهير )
*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمرة
					

يحاول البعض ارســـال رسائل 
دنيئة المحتوى 
بأن أعضاء منتدى مريخـــاب اونلاين
هم معارضة منتدى الجماهير 
ويوحي بإن منتديات مريخاب اون لاين
قامت لكي تدمر منتدى الجماهير 
وقبل منتدى الجماهير كان هناك المحبين
وكلنا أعضاء في
الجماهير 
والمحبين
ومريخاب اونلاين 
ولا أرى أي مانع 
ولا يحق لأحد منع هذا
في التسجيل في هذا
ولا منعه من ذاك ,, 
أرجو أن تكون رســالتي قد وصلت 
الى عاشقى الصيد في المياه العكرة ,,



,,,




شكرًا الناطق الرسمى ،،، 

:x11:

ليك يوم وبتجى راجع 
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moamen
					

 
يا مرهف ،،، وكت ما إنتو ليكم أيام وكبار قدر دا ما لو نفسكم قائم 




 انت خاطبتني بيا مرهف ثم جمعت الكل
السؤال :
اين وجدت نفسي قائم؟؟
 :omg:
...
*

----------


## tito_santana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمرة
					

يحاول البعض ارســـال رسائل 
دنيئة المحتوى 
بأن أعضاء منتدى مريخـــاب اونلاين
هم معارضة منتدى الجماهير 
ويوحي بإن منتديات مريخاب اون لاين
قامت لكي تدمر منتدى الجماهير 
وقبل منتدى الجماهير كان هناك المحبين
وكلنا أعضاء في
الجماهير 
والمحبين
ومريخاب اونلاين 
ولا أرى أي مانع 
ولا يحق لأحد منع هذا
في التسجيل في هذا
ولا منعه من ذاك ,, 
أرجو أن تكون رســالتي قد وصلت 
الى عاشقى الصيد في المياه العكرة ,,



,,,



يا سيدي لم يقصد أحد في هذا المنتدي إيهام الأعضاء بأن منتدي مريخاب أون لاين بأنه معارض للمحبين أو الجماهير وانت كنت تقصد شخصا بعينه فماذا لو كان لأحد رأيه سواء اكان سلبيا او ايجابيا ...
هل نحن علي أعتاب تفرقه جديده التي وجدناها في المحبين والجماهير ؟
هل أراء المخالفين سلبية واراء المشرفين أو الأعضاء الكبار إيجابية ؟
أي منطق هذا ونحن نريد أن نري الجميع أن الأختلاف ظاهره صحية فلولا اختلاف الاراء لبارت السلع ....
اخ جمره كلنا نكتب إذا كنت تكتب من غير قيود فهناك أخرون يريدون الكتابه بنفس الطريقه ...
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tito_santana
					

يا سيدي لم يقصد أحد في هذا المنتدي إيهام الأعضاء بأن منتدي مريخاب أون لاين بأنه معارض للمحبين أو الجماهير وانت كنت تقصد شخصا بعينه فماذا لو كان لأحد رأيه سواء اكان سلبيا او ايجابيا ...
هل نحن علي أعتاب تفرقه جديده التي وجدناها في المحبين والجماهير ؟
هل أراء المخالفين سلبية واراء المشرفين أو الأعضاء الكبار إيجابية ؟
أي منطق هذا ونحن نريد أن نري الجميع أن الأختلاف ظاهره صحية فلولا اختلاف الاراء لبارت السلع ...
.اخ جمره كلنا نكتب إذا كنت تكتب من غير قيود فهناك أخرون يريدون الكتابه بنفس الطريقه ...



 
ولماذا إعتقدت أني أقصدك ؟؟؟
وماذا تقصد بكبار وصغار ؟؟
أم هي بذرة تحاول زرعها ,, 

أخي تيتو أنا لا أعرفك ولم أتداخل معك
في مشاركة حتى اعنيك بمواضيعي ,, 
فأرجوك مبادلتنا الاحترام الذي نكنه لك ,, 

,,,
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moamen
					

شكرًا الناطق الرسمى ،،، 
:x11:
ليك يوم وبتجى راجع 



مهما كانت أجندتك أو أهدافك التي تحاول الوصول اليها يا مؤمن
فأن طريقتك للوصول اليها خاطئه ,,, 
ولو لم  تقوٌلني ما لم أقله ,,لما وجدتني في الموضوع الذي زججتني به
أنقل ما تريد نقله فقط لا تزجني في مواضيع لا تعنيني 
وأنا لم اذهب حتى اجي راجع يا مؤمن ,,
وبنفس صمتك عن محمد خير كما ذكرت ساصمت انا   


,,,
                        	*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

إنها سخرية الأقدار

منتدي الجماهير الذي حملته وهن علي وهن
حتي صار صوته مسموع 
حتي صار بعبعاً مخيفاً
حتي صار قبلة الجميع
حتي صار عداده يتسارع
حتي صاركما الفيراري في الرالي


يا لسخرية الأقدار

قرار يتخذه فرد 
عدد من المشرفين ليس لديهم علم
ولكنه الجبن والخوف من المواجهة
احمل قلماً ولا احمل مدفعاً رشاش

اقولها بكل فخر لولا جهودي ومواضيعي لما سمع به احد
واصبح منتدي للونسة مثل سابقه

لأسف اتي مشرفي الغفلة ناس مشاركات لعبة عرس عرس

ولكني لن اكون افضل من ابراهيم عبدالرحيم





لا اله إلا الله يا بدر الدين ... تم الشهادة

يا بدر الدين تم حظرك من منتدى جماهير لسبب ما يشهد الله لا أدرى ما هو لأننى لم أكن موجود ساعة الحظر لكننى عجرت تماماً عن فهم السبب الذى دعاك لفتح هذا البوست فى منتدى آخر و منفصل تماماً لتعدد فيه جمايلك على منتدى الجماهير و تتبجح أنه لولا عبقريتك الفذه و إمكانياتك الذهنية و التعبيرية الخارقة و الجباره لما سمع أحد بمنتدى الجماهير !!! هكذا بجرة قلم أصبح كل المشاركين فى الجماهير تمامة عدد و قطيع من النعاج لا فائده ترتجى منهم و كل وظيفتهم فى الدنيا الجلوس كالتلاميذ و الإنصات لدروسك و الدرر التى تكتبها !! هل هذه ممارسة سليمة بالله عليك يا بدر الدين ؟

دع عنك هذا الغرور و التعالى يا بدر الدين فمن تواضع لله رفعه ...

أرجو صادقا من كل قلبى أن أرى أسهاماتك الفاعلة و المفيدة هنا و هناك بعد حل الإشكال الحالى و لنختلف فى المريخ و من أجل المريخ بدون التطرف و الشطط و المغالاة و الفجور فى العداوة و البغضاء بالشكل الحالى الذى تتبعه يا بدر الدين ...

صدقنى ممكن تكون واحد من الناس المفيدين جداً لو هديت نفسك فى النقاش ووسعت صدرك للرأى الآخر الذى تنادى به ليل نهار و أنت أول الناس الذين يضيق صدرك به ..

ختاماً أرجو صادقاً قفل باب النقاش فى هذا الأمر و الإنصراف لمناقشة المواضيع المفيدة ...فحظر بدر الدين من الجماهير لا أرى أنه من المواضيع المفيدة لهذا المنتدى الوليد بأى حال من الأحوال حتى تفرد له كل هذه المساحة..


*

----------


## tito_santana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمرة
					

ولماذا إعتقدت أني أقصدك ؟؟؟
وماذا تقصد بكبار وصغار ؟؟
أم هي بذرة تحاول زرعها ,, 

أخي تيتو أنا لا أعرفك ولم أتداخل معك
في مشاركة حتى اعنيك بمواضيعي ,, 
فأرجوك مبادلتنا الاحترام الذي نكنه لك ,, 

,,,



اخ جمره هلا نظرت إلي مشاركتي السابقة و رأيت فيها اني اتهمتك ولو ضمنيا بأنك كنت تقصدني بتحذيرك ؟
كلامي كان إستفسارا عما يجول بخاطر أي عضو عندما يقرأ تحذيرك ولم أقل تصريحا أو ضمنا بأنك كنت تقصدني ...
ولماذا أتهمتني بأني اغرس بذره الخلاف في هذا المنتدي ؟
هل إظهاري لشئ ربما احسست في نفسي انه يمسني شخصيا مع أنك لا تعلم نيتي منكرا واستحق العقاب عليه ....
كما قلت فإنك لا تعرفني ولا أعرفك ولا يوجد قاسم مشترك بيننا إلا حب المريخ ...
واحب أن الفت نظرك بأني أحترم الهلالاب دعك من أهلي المريخاب فإني إحترامي للمريخاب واجب علي وفرض لي يجب أن أؤديه وأسف إن أصابك شئ من كلامي هذا ....
                        	*

----------


## ايهاب صالح

*في بداية تاسيس منتدى الجماهير ( لم اكن من المؤسسين ) ولكن والحمد لله اعتبر نفسي من الذين دعموا المنتدى بالراي والقلم وقاتلنا قتالاً شرساً من اجل تثبيته ووقفنا ضد اخواننا في المحبين حتى ثبتنا للجماهير مكاناً مرموقاً بين المنتديات ... وجاءت فترة اصبح المنتدى فيها للونسة ولاي شئ عدا المريخ وهي الفترة التي اخترق فيها الرشاشات وارباب المواضيع التي لا تهم المريخ المنتدى وشكلوا فيه حضور كبير واسماء ثابتة استخدموها فيما بعد وحتى الان ... ومن ثم جاءت فترة اعادة التأقلم على واقع المريخ وهي فترة ناس بدر الدين ..والتي شهدت تحول كبير ما زالت اثاره حتى اليوم على المنتدى  .. وهي الفترة التي اتت بالعديد من الوجوه الجديدة والاقلام الجميلة والتي قدمت للمنتدى مجهودات ثرة بالمتابعة وزيادة المشاركة بل وتم استجلاب اعلاميين كبار للتسجيل في المنتدى والمشاركة .. هذا الحديث بغض النظر عن اساليب او نوعية الكتابات .. وقد اثر التواجد الكبير للرشاشات على المنتدى الفترة الاخيرة وساهموا في زيادة الشقة والمشاكل التي تحدث بنقلهم للمواضيع وفتنهم بين الاعضاء ..

في اعتقادي ان كل منتدى يمر بفترة انعدام وزن .. ويحتاج الى صبر وجلد ليقوى عوده وهي مهة قاسية وصعبة للاشراف الذي يتطلب اختياره دقة في نوعية وتقنية المشرفين وليس لكثرة مواضيعهم او بصفتهم الداعمة للمنتدى ..

لذا اتمنى من الاخ بدر الدين الا يغضب وان يحاول اعادة نفسه بصورة طبيعية بعد هذا الخطأ وان كان مقصود او غير مقصود .. فهو قد بنى لنفسه مكانة في الجماهير وعليه ان يواصل ويتحمل .. 

تخريمة 
على مريخاب اونلاين ان يتحملوا ايضاً ما يمكن ان ياتيهم من وصف ( مطاريد اونلاين ) ... فهو نفس الوصف الذي تم وصفنا به ساعة رفضنا للمحبين وثبتنا الجماهير .. وها هو الدور ياتي على الجماهير واونلاين ... وهي فترة ستنتهي ويعود الجو صفواً مع بداية الموسم الكروي وفي النهاية ثلاثة منتديات لن تكون هي المحصلة النهائية واسمعوها مني ... عشان كده طيبوا الخاطر وارموا قدام وفوق فوق مريخنا فوق في اي مكان 
*

----------


## moamen

*




مهما كانت أجندتك أو أهدافك التي تحاول الوصول اليها يا مؤمن
فأن طريقتك للوصول اليها خاطئه ,,, 
ولو لم تقوٌلني ما لم أقله ,,لما وجدتني في الموضوع الذي زججتني به
أنقل ما تريد نقله فقط لا تزجني في مواضيع لا تعنيني 
وأنا لم اذهب حتى اجي راجع يا مؤمن ,,
وبنفس صمتك عن محمد خير كما ذكرت ساصمت انا 





الإشراف غيرك يا جمرة وبقيت عدوانى

والحمد لله الما بقيت والى علينا

إذا كنت تعتقد أن لى مصلحة فى اريحية التعامل معكم وفى  محبتكم وفى معرفتكم فأنت واهم

واهم 

وقد يطول إنتظارك  الى العودة  ،،، خليك قاعد وخلى الصورة  الكانت أحلى ،، أحلى 
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moamen
					

الإشراف غيرك يا جمرة وبقيت عدوانى
والحمد لله الما بقيت والى علينا
إذا كنت تعتقد أن لى مصلحة فى اريحية التعامل معكم وفى محبتكم وفى معرفتكم فأنت واهم
واهم 
وقد يطول إنتظارك الى العودة ،،، خليك قاعد وخلى الصورة الكانت أحلى ،، أحلى [/right]



انت أول من يعرف أن لا علاقة لجمرة بالاشراف
ولا يعرفه
وأيضا تعرف أن جمرة هو جمرة 
وكلما إبتعدت تجدني قربك
ما أقصده بالواضح يا مؤمن هو 
أنك وجدت أعضاء الجماهير يعتقدون أشياء
غير صحيحة وأنت تعرف ذلك وهي أننا نختلف كما نتفق 
بيننا ,, أقصد جميعنا محمد خير وبدر الدين وأنا وأنت وخالد
ويصل إختلافنا فيما بيننا الى درجة التعصب ,,
ولكنك حاولت إفهام أعضاء الجماهير عكس ذلك 
وأوحيت لهم بأنهم شله وتنوي الانشقاق وتنوي تدمير الجماهير
هذا ما أخذوهو من تلميحاتك وهم أصلا كانوا يشكون بذلك 
رغم محاولتنا أو محاولتي ايضاح الوضع الصحيح ,,, 
,,,
                        	*

----------


## ABUBAKER

*




			
				منتدى جماهير المريخ+منتدى محبي المريخ+منبر مريخاب أون لاين = مصلحة المريخ الكيان...
			
		


مشاركتنا هنا او هنالك او فى البيت الاول كلها من اجل المريخ رغم حرماننا من البيت الثانى ولا ندرى بالاسباب لكن من اجل المريخ تهون المرارات الشخصيه فلنعمل على رفعة المريخ ونتسامى على جراحاتنا ونتمنى ان يكون البيت الثالث واسع ويتقبل الاخريين
                        	*

----------


## وليد

*

كبر دماغك يا عم جمرة و أنسى الموضوع ... نحن السودانيين ديل كل زول بفهم بطريقة مختلفه عن التانى ... moamen حر فى تفسيره يأخى .. و إنت أوضحت له الأمر من وجهة نظرك .. و كفى الله المؤمنين شرالقتال


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وتتوالي الفاجات
 موقف قوي من وليد المريخابي بالانسحاب من الجماهير تضامنا مع بدر الدين
*

----------


## Star Plus

*أخي الحبيب بدر 

وظلم ذوي القربى أشـد مضاضة 
على النفس من وقع الحسام المهند

أنهم ذوي قربي يجب ألا تحمل على  نفسك وعليهم كثيرا .. 
المريخ بكل تنظيماته ملك للجميع وليس حكرا لأحد.
منتدى الجماهير ومنتدى مريخاب أون لاين والمحبين 
كلها  منابر يجب أن تصب في مصلحة الكيان المريخي.
أخي بدر الجميع يكن لك الاحترام والتقدير و جميعهم ذوي قربى.
يجب أن يكون موضوع الحظر ... دافعا لتوصيل رسالتك في كل المنابر وليس العكس.
 هذه دعوة صادقة مني للتسامح ولمزيدا من العطاء.

لك ودي و تقديري أخي بدر
                        	*

----------


## yasen

*الهم اصلح حال الزعيم والف بين ابنائة
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yasen
					

الهم اصلح حال الزعيم والف بين ابنائة



اللهم آمين 

وهذا مانرجوهـ 
*

----------


## الخبير

*شباب نحنا مع المريخ في اي موقع وأي منتدى 
وفي النهاية عاوزين المريخ فووووووووووق الكل
ولا شنو رايكم
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*غدا سيعضون انامل الندم على ما اقترفوه فى حقك يا بدر 

غدا سيعرفون ان الجماهير بدون بدر لا تسوى شئيا 

تضامنى معك والا ان تعود الى الجماهير معززا مكرما يا بدر فاننى ارفع قلمى هناك
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*ما اكثر المطاريد من الجماهير والمحبين وغيرهم ... بس اسالو لماذا حظر هؤلاء ...ستجدون الاجابة ...انهم يحبون ويعشقون المريخ اكثر منا .... وكفى ..كما قيل ..
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*اشكر الجميع حسن نواياهم وحسن ظنهم تجاهي

فإن تم حظري هناك

فلي الف جماهير غيره
رغم مرارة الظلم

وأسألوا طلال الرجل القوي ماذا حدث

ولماذا يتهرب منه المشرفين
*

----------


## mohd khair

*القطاني ده
قالو عيان الليلة
المقعدو هنا شنو

قطاني البركة فيكم ياخ

اتصلنا عليك انا وبدر من جوال بدر 180 مرة
جوالك مقفول مقفول مقفول

احسن الله عزاكم وانشاء الله البركة فيكم


عادي يا بدر الدين
عادي جدا
بكرة بتروق وتصفي
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*
ارجو ان لايكون ذلك بحثا عن  نصر ذاتي ....
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*:(:(





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة awad eid
					


ارجو ان لايكون ذلك بحثا عن  نصر ذاتي ....



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

غدا سيعضون انامل الندم على ما اقترفوه فى حقك يا بدر 

غدا سيعرفون ان الجماهير بدون بدر لا تسوى شئيا 

تضامنى معك والا ان تعود الى الجماهير معززا مكرما يا بدر فاننى ارفع قلمى هناك



بدر الدين ركيزة من ركائز منتدى الجماهير مافي ذلك من شك ولكنه ليس منتدى الجماهير
لك الحق في ان تتضامن مع من تشاء ولكن تفريغ منتدى الجماهير من اعضاءه واختزاله في شخص بدرالدين امر لا يرضيه ولا يرضينا
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

ا

وأسألوا طلال الرجل القوي ماذا حدث

ولماذا يتهرب منه المشرفين



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*وبقية المطاريد يا ترطيبة ....سببهم شنو ....
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد عتيق
					

وبقية المطاريد يا ترطيبة ....سببهم شنو ....



 
عن اي مطاريد تتحدث يا احمد عتيق
*

----------


## Awad Eid

* 
دعونا نتحدث بمنطقية بالرغم من عدم علمي بالاسباب لحظر بدرالدين ....

لكن ليس من حق احد ان يحذر الاشراف ...كما من حق اي عضو ان يحفظ الحق الادبي لمصدره 

فبين هذا وذاك ...لابد ان يسود الاحترام لكل طرف حسب دوره ...
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*ليه يا عوض عيد
الإدارة أخطأت بحذف المصدر وتركت المادة
ودة غلط 

لوجود سوء نية واضح 
حذرت من تعديل البوست

بعدين اللائحة دي ما جديدة والمشرفين نفسهم عندهم تجاوزات
كثيرة واخطاء كبيرة مين حاسب نفسه؟
وهل تم محاسبة يسن في اعادة تكرار بوست ترطيبة المترصد 3 مرات
بعد حذفه؟

عوض عيد المسألة تصفية حسابات
وحلفا عندما ناقشته قال انا استفزيته قبل كدة!!! شفت كيف

دكتور مرتضي هدد جميع الأعضاء مين سأله؟
نقل بوستات من لا يعجبه وترك بوستاته هو مين حاسبو؟

عوض المنتدي كفتو مالت للأسف
ولدي الكثير المثير
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*عوض عيد

حسب ما ادارة المنتدي كتبت تحي اسمي استشاري الموقع

هل من اللائق اعمل تحديث للصفحة القي نفسي محظور
لماذا لم يتم فتح بوست
لماذا لم اتلقي رسالة خاصة
لماذا تجاوزوا ما دار بيني وبين طلال

يا عوض المسالة تصفية حسابات
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*عوض انظر الي ما كتبته انا من يوزر محمد خير
وتم نقله او حذفه لا ادري...
المرافعة الختامية

الإخوة الزملاء الأفاضل بمنتدي الجماهير

لكم التحية والتقدير والإجلال
لا يظنن احدكم ان حظري تم بنا علي بوست نقلته من مندي مريخاب اون لاين .
ولا يظنن احدكم ان حظري تم بناء علي تحذير كتبته اسفل الرابط ارجو فيه عدم تعديل البوست
(لمن فاتهم الإستماع : العضو طارق حامد نقل هدف السعودي من منتدي مريخاب اون لاين ووضع رابط المنتدي,فتدخلت الإدارة بحذف الرابط والإبقاء علي المادة المنقولة)
وهذا لعمري شطط إداري لماذا تحذف رابط وضعه من نقل المادة وتبقي علي المادة نفسها اذا افترضت ان ذلك دعاية لمنتدي آخر أحذف البوست تماماً.
لذلك عندما نقلت انا لم اضع رابط مريخاب اون لاين ولكن وضعت المادة فقط ولذلك وضعت التحذير.

اذا كانت الإشارة الي منتديات اخري تعتبر دعاية ممنوعة فقولي لي بربكم
ماذا فعلت الإدارة لدكتور مرتضي وهو ينقل من منتدي المحبين مباشرة دون ستر او غطاء؟
وماذا فعلت له وهو يكتب بوست يدعو فيه محمد خير الي تفعيل عضويته في مريخاب اون لاين
وماذا فعلت له وهو يهدد الأعضاء بالحظر وحذف المواضيع
وماذا فعلت له وهو يهدد وليد المريخابي في بوست الوثيقة الخطيرة
وماذا فعلت له وهو يقوم بترصد محمد خير ويرسم له خارطة طريق كيف ومتي يكتب
وماذا فعلت له وهو يضع الأعضاء تحت الضغط النفسي بإنفجار الأوضاع في المريخ وهو لايملك ما يقوله
حلفا المشرف, امرك عجيب قلتها بلسانك اني استفزيتك في بوست موية المطرة لذلك لا تحتاج الي مرافعة وزيد عليها غضبك من طلبي بتصنيف المشاركات وفصل مشاركات ركن اخبار المريخ عن الألعاب

طلال وترطيبة يكفي انكم ادعيتم عدم معرفتكم بحظري عندما اتصلت عليكم وطلبتم مهلة لمعرفة ما حدث وعندما اتصلت بعد المهلة رفض طلال الرد يا له من عار كبير ان يعجز المرأ ان يدافع عن وجهة نظره

معتز العجب ما تخاف جاييك
ذكرت لي ايام ترصدك لي انت والبطحاني ايام كنتم تودون رهن المنتدي لعوض كرنديس بأني اعمل لنفسي وابني لنفسي مكانة وسمعة في منتدي الجماهير هذا سبب غيظك المكبوت الذي آن وقت إخراجه 
والسبب الثاني هو انني طلبت من الأخ الحاج عمل تحقيق معك لأن
حواء المريخية لا تشعر بالأمان في المنتدي لأنك تخترق البريد الخاص وهذه الفضيحة لها شهود ودلائل لا تستطيع انكارها ونكتفي بذلك
حتي لا نذكر اسماء العضوات
اما محمد ابراهيم الشيخ الذي سمي نفسه زورا مريخ التميز فهو ذاته ابن المريخ والإدارة علي علم بذلك وليقول حلفا الآن ما جزاء من يشارك بعضويتين؟ لو ما عارف أسأل العجب...
وهو نفسه الذي تضامن مع نفسه عندما حظر وجهه الآخر ابن المريخ فغاب اسبوع

فلتحدثني الإدارة التي تبحث عن هيبتها, ماذا فعلت وهي تفتح بوست تهديد للعضو يسن احمد بأن يكتب السيناريو اوان لها موقف معه. صح النوم يا هيبة المنتدي الأسبوع رااااااااااااااااح زمان
 وماذا فعلت للعضو يسن وهو يعيد كتابة بوست 3 مرات بعد حذفه من الإدارة؟ الم يكن حلفا يرعرف العقوبة؟ وهل ادرك ان هنالك لائحة في حالتي فقط؟
هو حسد وتحين للفرصة  وتصفية للخلافات الشخصية وإستغلال للمنصب
مش كدة يا دكتور يا مطرود المحبين بسبب كبت الحريات؟
مش كدة يا حلفا يا من انتقمت لإستفزازي لك في بوست موية المطرة

الإخوة الأعضاء
اتمني لكم التوفيق والسداد وارجو من كل من اصابه رشاش من قلمي السماح والعفو
ولتعلموا انني اعبر عن قناعاتي وآرائي وليس لي عداء شخصي او منفعة شخصية
اترككم في رعاية الله وحفظه
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*الاستاذ بدر الدين عبد الله النور لك التحية
اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية اختلفت في كثير من المواضيع ولم يتم حظرك في منتدي الجماهير سواء في عهد الادارة السابقة والإدارة الحالية برغم طرحك لقضايا تحتاج إلي أدلة ومستندات وانت الضليع في القانون وأدري أن الاتهام لا يتم الا في وجود أدلة ومستندات تثبت 
وأقول لك ان منتدي الجماهير ليست بمنتدي شلليات كما تقول الأعضاء كلهم أخوان جمعهم حب الكيان لا اكثر ولاأقل من ذلك 
مالذي يزعجك في بوست الألعاب في الجماهير اذا كان لك رأي أوضحه ؟؟؟

ختاما لك الشك الاستاذ الكبير بدر الدين 
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*الأخت سماء لك التحية

كان بودي ان تفندي ما كتبته من تجاوزات الإشراف وترصدهم لي لتصفية حسابات شخصية
وهل ما كتبته انا صحيح ام لا...

اما ما يخص ركن الألعاب
فقد طلبنا من قبل بفصل المشاركات ليصبح كل قسم مشاركاته لوحده

سؤالي هل قسم الألعاب يقدم خدمة للمريخ؟

وهل يستوي الذين يخدمون من خلال الطرح الهادف والذين يلعبون؟

علماً بأن تقييم الأعضاء وترقيهم في الرتب و نظرة الآخرين اليهم تتم
وفقاً لعدد المشاركات فهل هنالك عدل؟

تخيلي واحد يتعب ويكتب في موضوع هادف ويتحصل علي نقطة

وواحد يلعب ويطلع ب 100 نقطة

انتظر ردك
مع مودتي
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*لك التحية بدر الدين 
الف شكر لك علي ردك ...اشتركته انا في كثير من المنتديات وتم حظري لأسباب واهية أقسم لك أنها ردود منطقية كانت لا تسئ لأحد ولكن  حكم القوي أقصد المشرفين في تلكم المنتديات ولكن ماوجدته في منتدي الجماهير مختلف خالص عن كل المنتديات فالحرية ليست لها حدود وانا ليست من مناصري الذين يسيئون للأشخاص ويسبونهم..
أخي بدر الدين عهدتك في الفترة التي سجلته فيها في المنتدي بأنك عضو مميز وتتطرح قضايا مميزة تعود للمريخ بالفائدة ولكنني أختلف معك في كثير من القضايا التي طرحتها علي المنتدي بالأخص بوست بصمة علاء الدين لأسباب في نفسي ولم اتدخل في البوست اطلاقا وكذلك بوستات كثيرة وجدت النقد
أما ترصد الاشراف لك لا علم لي به أود ان أسألك سؤال واتمني الرد عليه بصراحة إذا أمكن
لماذا يترصدك الاشراف ؟؟؟ هل انت يابدر الدين تعرفهم من قبل المنتدي المشرفين حلفا وترطيبة وطلال ودكتور مرتضي حتي يكون هنالك استقصاد ؟؟؟
أمابوست الألعاب فهو من حق أي عضو أن يشارك فيه ليس مقصور علي عضو واحد وبوست الأعاب شأنه شأن أي بوست وكل المنتديات فيها بوست ألعاب للترفيه فقط يابدر ليست لزيادة المشاركات ..ومن حقك أن تلعب عرس عرس زي مابتقول !!
لك الشكر الأخ بدر الدين وفي النهاية كلنا أخوان جمعنا حب المريخ 
*

----------


## Awad Eid

*الصديق بدر الدين 

ما تقول طنشتك ...انا في الكويت لتغطية القمة الاقتصادية 

ساعود اليك ...

مع فائق ودي
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Awad Eid
					

الصديق بدر الدين
ما تقول طنشتك ...انا في الكويت لتغطية القمة الاقتصادية ساعود اليك ...

مع فائق ودي



 
وأنا أقول ناس القمة ديل ما إتفقوا لييييه ؟؟؟ :wub:

*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*بدرالدين يا غالي 

اختلف معك في جزئيتين من كلامك 

الاولى وجود شلليات في منتدى الجماهير فانا لا اتفق معك في هذا الكلام فمنتدى الجماهير اسم على مسمى يضم كل المريخاب بل وبعض الهلالاب ومن يسجل اليوم تجده بعد فترة وجيزة منسجماً مع الجميع ان اراد هو ذلك.

ربما يكون هناك عداء او خصام بين بعض الاعضاء المختلفين في الاراء ولكنها لا تصل مرحلة الشلليات ولكي اقرب لك المسألة أكثر موضوع يسين احمد مع كتة واتهامه لترطيبة او مداخلات الاخ مريخ التميز ضدك انت ومحمد خير على سبيل المثال وحتى هذه انا لا اسميها عداوة انما اختلاف في طريقة التعبير عن قناعات كل طرف فلسنا جميعاً في مستوى واحد من الفهم.

النقطة الثانية التي اختلف معك فيها هي ترصد المشرفين ،،، لا اعتقد ان هناك ترصد من قبلهم سواء كان لك انت او لغيرك فاذا كان يسين الذي اتهمهم انهم جاءوا عبر سيناريو لم يتم حظره او ترصده لهذا السبب لا اعتقد انهم يمكن ان يترصدوا بدرالدين بالتحديد ولكن ربما هي ردة فعل لعبارة التحذير التي كتبتها انت في ناهية البوست.

نقطة أخيرة يا بدر ويا وليد المريخابي اسهامات بدرالدين في الجماهير كبيرة جداً وربما يكون واحد من افضل الذين يحركون المياه الساكنة في المنتدى ويمكن وصفه بالعضو الاكثر اثارة للمواضيع التي تهم المريخ من ناحية الفساد وغيره ولكن رغم كل هذا لا يمكن اختصار جهود الجميع في منتدى الجماهير في شخص بدرالدين مع كامل الاحترام له.

منتدى الجماهير منتدى مريخي كبير جداً ربما جعل بدرالدين بمواضيعه صوته اكثر قوة حتى خارج المنتدى ولكن هذا لا يعني ان المنتدى لن يكون ناجح بذهاب بدرالدين او غيره فما نراه نحن نجاحاً ربما يراه الاخرون فشلاً لاننا ننظر من زوايا مختلفة للموضوع.

لكم جميعاً التقدير والاحترام 
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*الأخ الطيب لو قرأت المرافعة الختامية لرأيت الترصد يمشي علي رجلين

والدليل الثاني ما سمعته من الأخ جمرة بأنهم في السودان تناقشوا
بضرورة حظر اثنين من الأعضاء الكبار لضبط المنتدي حتي ينضبط بقية الأعضاء وتم طرح اسمي ومريخ التميز
ماذا تسمي هذا؟

*

----------


## البطحاني

*الأخ والصديق الصدوق  بدر الدين

أولاً لا أعلم بحظرك إلا بعد فترة ومن خلال اتصال اجراه معي وليد المريخابي

ثانياً : منتدى الجماهير كان قوياً حتى قبل ان تكتشفه ولم تحمله وهنا على وهن بل كان أقوي مما كان يتصور البعض

ولا ننكر أنك اضفت إليه الكثير ولكن ليس بهذه الدرجة

رجاءً لا تخدعنا


أخوك الصغير / ابراهيم عمر البطحاني

تحياتي
*

----------


## البطحاني

*عرفت الموقع ده متأخر شوية عشان كده ما خشيتو إلا هسي

يا كتة لو عاوز الحظر ممكن تسيب المنتدى وخلاص ومافي داعي للفتنة

ويا بدر الدين

منتدى الجماهير بك أو بدونك ماشي زي الصاروخ وما حيقيف عان انتو مشيت منو وما تفتكر نفسك أو تخدعها بإنك انت الكنت ممشيه

بالعكس تماما

الحقيقة المرة هي انك تسببت في طرد كثير من المريخاب الشرفاء من منبر جماهير المريخ وهذه هي الحقيقة

لا تطالبني بأسماء من تركوه لأجلك لأنك تعرفهم أكثر مني

ولي عودة إن وجدت الوقت يا أخي بدر الدين

سلام
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*دى وجهة نظرك انت يابطحاني
وكمان في ناس لهم وجهة نظر مضادة

اما موضوع الطرد
بقول ليك هسسسسسسسسسسسس ولا كلمة

لأنك انت من قمت بعمل الفتنة والمؤامرات ضدي 

ودبجت البوستات وشاركت بالعضويات المختلفة لمحاربتي

وعملت فيلم هندي اسمه جهاز الأمن 
واعترفت بلسانك اما الجميع في حدائق الهلتون انك حاربتني ارضاء لبعض الصحفيين

هسسسس ولا كلمة
يا كنت غاب قوسين او ادني من بيع المنتدي لعوض كرنديس

اسكت ولا كلمة

اخجل اختشي
خلي عندك دم

انت ليك وش تظهر تاني قدامي

ولا كلمة
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*انت بالذات ليس لك شهادة لأنها ميتة وليست مجروحة

أسأل حسكو عن بدرالدين

حسكو ومن يعرفني ويتعامل معي دون حسد كان يفاخر بي اما الجميع

وانت ما تقدر تقول ولا كلمة

كل مواضيعي التي حاربتني انت من اجلها تلقيت عليها الإعتذار
من معظم من عارضها في البداية لأن تحليلي كان صحيح وصدقتها الوقائع والنتائج النهائية

بطحاني خليك بعيد مني احسن

انت بتعرفني كويس

وانا كمان بعرفط مظبوط

ولا عذر لمن انذر
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*ما سألتني ليه ما عندك شهادة

لأن رب العزة طلب التبين من النبأ إذا اتي به الفاسق
والفاسق هو من الكاذب

وانت كاذب وكذبت علي الأقل مرتين
الأولي عندما شيدت قصر الوهم افسمه جهاز الأمن
والثانية عندما ادعيت ان من حذف مواضيعي هيثم ومعتذ وهم برءاءمنك ومن كذبك
الثالثة عندما انكرت انك حذفت المواضيع وانك تركت الإشراف 

هل من مزيد؟؟؟

الكاذب البين الكذب هو الفاسق والفاسق لا تقبل شهادته

منتدي الجماهير برئ منك 
لأنك حلفت قبل كدة انك لو وقع في الواطة قدامك ما عندك معاه شغلة

وما تم نقاشه في السودان بضرورة حظري قبل الحظر اعلم تفاصيله

بطحانب كفاية كدة وابعد عني
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البطحاني
					

ويا بدر الدين

منتدى الجماهير بك أو بدونك ماشي زي الصاروخ وما حيقيف عان انتو مشيت منو وما تفتكر نفسك أو تخدعها بإنك انت الكنت ممشيه

بالعكس تماما

الحقيقة المرة هي انك تسببت في طرد كثير من المريخاب الشرفاء من منبر جماهير المريخ وهذه هي الحقيقة

لا تطالبني بأسماء من تركوه لأجلك لأنك تعرفهم أكثر مني









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البطحاني
					

ولا ننكر أنك اضفت إليه الكثير 

تحياتي



 اضفت الكثير بطرد الكثير ام ماذا تريد ان تقول 

ركز شوية

بطل تناقض
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

الأخ الطيب لو قرأت المرافعة الختامية لرأيت الترصد يمشي علي رجلين

والدليل الثاني ما سمعته من الأخ جمرة بأنهم في السودان تناقشوا
بضرورة حظر اثنين من الأعضاء الكبار لضبط المنتدي حتي ينضبط بقية الأعضاء وتم طرح اسمي ومريخ التميز
ماذا تسمي هذا؟



 
ما قلته لك يا بدر أننا تناقشنا وإقترحت انا
 حظر إثنين من المؤثرين
ولكني لم أسميك أنت ومريخ التميز ,,, 
هذا فقط للتوضيح أخي بدر الدين ,,, 

,,,
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*جمرة سمعتها منك والله العظيم

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*البطحانى 

وتبقى الحقيقة المرة 

بصمة بدر الدين كانت واضحة على منتدى الجماهير 

وانكم كنت تضمرون لبدر الدين شئيا فى نفوسكم 

انت والعشوائى تحديدا 
انت قلتها لى من قبل 
قلت ان بدر الدين تسبب فى مغادرة الكثيرون 

وانت تقصد الصحفيون 

وبالتحديد صاحبك مزمل وجعفر سليمان 

لو نظرت الى اى بوست يكتبه الاخ بدر لوجدت الفارق بينه وبين بوستات الاخرين 
انظر الى حجم القراءات وعدد الردود وحينها ستعرف ان بدر هو ركيزة الجماهير الاولى 
اقولها ولا امشى بعيدا 
لقد اخطأتم فى حق بدر الدين 
وبدلا من ان تنتهج نهج حلفا وترطيبة وطلال تاتى انت والعشوائى لتفسدو مبادرات الاخرين من اجل تصفية النفوس 
والايام ستعرفك بحجم قلم فى قامة بدر
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*نسيت رأس الأفعي يا وليد
من تولي كبره
وقدم الإقتراح بحظري
وطارد المشرفين بالتلفون الذي يرفض استخدامه في الظروف العادية

انه مرتضي الذي يعاني من مرض يسمي التسلط والغرور
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*وليد لاو عايز تعرف هروب مزمل من الجماهير انا اقول ليك

البطحاني وفي سبي التقرب لمزمل كان كثير الإتصال عليه لدرجة إزعاج مزمن
وفي آخر مكالمة بينهما مزمل قال للبطحاني اختصر عايز شنو
رد البطحاني بكلمة وضيعة جعلت مزمل يرفض الدخول للمنتدي

هذه هي الحقيقة مجردة
ولكنه الحسد الذي يأكل قلب صاحبه
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*النية كانت مبيتة وموجودة لاقصائك يا بدر 

سمعت الكلام دة باضانى دة فى اكتر من قعدة
                        	*

----------


## mohd khair

*العزيز بدر الدين
رجاء ثم رجاء

دع عنك كل هذا العتاب

ما فات قد فات
وما حدث سجل في خاطرة التاريخ
كواقعة قد نحتاج الاتعاظ منها يوما ما

رجاءا

ضع نقطة هنا في هذا المكان

والتكن بداية جديدة بشكل 
جديد 
لرؤئ جديدة
تستند علي  ما هو جميل من قديمها

هو رجاء
واتمني ان يجد لديك القبول
حتي لا تحصر نفسك مكتفا في هذه المنطقة

محبتي
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohd khair
					

العزيز بدر الدين
رجاء ثم رجاء

دع عنك كل هذا العتاب

ما فات قد فات
وما حدث سجل في خاطرة التاريخ
كواقعة قد نحتاج الاتعاظ منها يوما ما

رجاءا

ضع نقطة هنا في هذا المكان

والتكن بداية جديدة بشكل 
جديد 
لرؤئ جديدة
تستند علي  ما هو جميل من قديمها

هو رجاء
واتمني ان يجد لديك القبول
حتي لا تحصر نفسك مكتفا في هذه المنطقة

محبتي



أثني كلام محمد خير يا بدرالدين ووليد

اطووا هذه الصفحة بخيرها وشرها 

منتدى الجماهير هو منتدى جماهير المريخ الذين هم نحن جميعاً 

نتفق ونختلف مع كل الموجودين فيه ولكن حول المريخ فقط 

فلننظر لغد افضل هنا وهناك 
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

جمرة سمعتها منك والله العظيم



 
لا أستبعد ,,,, ولا داعي للحليفة ,, 

,,,
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*جمرة ما تجر واطى
انا ذاتى سمعتها 
وكم مرة كمان
                        	*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

جمرة ما تجر واطى
انا ذاتى سمعتها 
وكم مرة كمان



وليد ليس هناك حرب حتى أجر واطي
هذا الاقتراح أتى مني أنا عندما كنا نتناقش في
في كيفية حد الفوضى في المنتدى ,, اقترحت انا 
بان يتم حظر كذا عضو من المعروفين ,, وداعبني قطاني 
بأن يحظر جمرة وقلت لا مانع لدي ,, ولا استبعد أن اكون ذكرت بدر الدين
ولكن وقسما بالله غير متاكد هل ذكرته ام لا ,, وفي تفس اليوم كنت اتناقش مع بدر 
الدين وقد أكون ذكرتها له ,, ولكن واقولها للامانه جلست أكثر من مرات مع حسكو ومعتز وقطاني ودكتور مرتضى وطلال وترطيبة وزياده ومعك أنت يا وليد ولكني وللحق اقول لم ارى اي راي سلبي في بدر الدين غير ما يقولون بأنه يفتح مواضيع حساسة .
ولم يعترض اي أحد على وجود بدر الدين من ما ذكرتهم اعلاه بل بالعكس سمعت
منهم كل إشادة بشخص بدر الدين ,, وهناك من يوافقه جملة وتفصيلا في طرحه
حتى بدر الدين عندما ذكر لي في التلفون أن هناك مؤامرة ضده نفيت له ذلك بيني وبينه ,,
هذا ما أقوله للأمانه وأؤكد مرة أخرى حرص من ذكرتهم أعلاه على تواجد بدر الدين في الجماهير ,,,وإذا كان ما قلته يعتبر ( اني جاري واطي ) فليشهد الجميع إني جاري واطي



,,,
                        	*

----------


## Awad Eid

*مستوى النقاش ...بقى عجيب ...
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*ليه ما ترفع المستوي بدل التعجب؟
*

----------


## dawzna

*نحن في المريخ اخوة
نعشق النجم ونهوى
وإختلاف الراي فينا
يجعل المريخ اقوى
                        	*

----------


## وليد

*بدر الدين ...يا تسمع كلام محمد خير و الطيب الشريف يا كمان أنا حأتقدم بإقتراح للإدارة بتغيير إسم المنتدى لــ (منتدى حظر بدر الدين من الجماهير)

ما ممكن بوست وصل الصفحة التامنة و معلق فى السما من يوم ما إتفتح المنتدى دا و كلو عن حظر سيادتك من الجماهير ؟؟؟

لو حترد على بأسلوبك المعتاد أتمنى ما ترد بس خت كلامى دا حلقة فى أضانك

على العموم أنا الفهمتو إنو تم إيقافك لفترة محدده .. ياخ أصبر و بعد رفع الإيقاف تعال حل مشاكلك دى فى مكانا السليم ؟؟


 
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*الأخ وليد المحترم

لك التحية

انا لست باكي علي العودة للجماهير بوضعه الحالي

تذمرك من تناولي لقضيتي هنا غير مبرر

انا طرحت قضيتي وهذا من حقي ومن حقي كذلك التعليق علي كل مرور يخصني خصوصا عندما
يكتب البطحاني بكل تاريخه وحاضره الأسود معي اتهام صريح وهو اول من بدأ المؤامرات في المنتدي

المكان السليم يحدده المتاح من مساحة الرأي

ما ممكن شنق وصلب!!!
من حقك عدم المرور علي البوست
وكذلك من حقك تقديم اي إقتراح آخر
وكذلك من حقي ان اختلف في تناولي مع محمد خير والطيب
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*الأخ بدر الدين ماذكرته من قول جمرة ووليد المريخابي في حق حظرك من الجماهير وهم مجتمعين مع إدارة المنتدي ولم يتكلموا عن حقك في المنتدي ولماذا سوف يحظروك ويبلغوك بعد انتهاء الجلسة أو الاجتماع يبقي في حقهم الأثنين عيب لأنهم رجال وأعضاء في الجماهير يعني لهم كلمتهم ومن حقهم أن يدافعوا عنك وليس من حقهم أن يكلموك بعد الحظر 
ياجماعة أكبروا عهدنا آدم السوداني كبير لا يتنازل إلي هذه الدرجة 
بدر الدين نتمني عودتك الي الجماهير وأن لاتدع أزنك للقيل والقال ياكبير 
لكم جميعا فائق الشكر وآسفه في حقكم 
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*الأخت الفاضلة بنت كسلا

ترصد البطحاني ومعتذ لي ونهمهم وسعيهم لحظري من المنتدي حقيقة تتجدد كل صباح ومساء
وانا اعلمها بتفاصيلها وتم كشف احدها والجميع يعلم ذلك

وتهديد مرتضي بتصفيتي موجود بالجماهير لمجرد مواقفي وآرائي في تصرفاته
وإنتقام حلفا لنفسه سمعته منه شخصياً
المؤامرة متوفرة بجميع عناصرها من تخطيط وسوء نية وسبق اصرار وترصد

هنالك مخالفات كثيرة منها اساءة الإشراف والإدارة لم تحرك فيها ساكن

*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*لم تجاوبني علي سؤالي لماذا يترصدك المشرفين في الجماهير ؟؟؟
اتمني الإجابة حتي أفهم حتي لو كان في خاص يابدر الدين 
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*البطحاني ومعتذ

هما اول من خطط لإبعادي والتهمة هي "ان بدرالدين سحب البساط منن"
وان بدرالدين "ببني في اسم وسمعة ومجد علي حساب المنتدي"

مرتضي لأني وقفت في وجهه عندما قام بتهديد جميع الأعضاء بالحظر والحذف
وتهديده موجود وهو اول من قام بطرح فكرة الحظر
وكذلك انتقدته عندما نقل بعض المواضيع من ركن الأخبار الي اركان اخري وترك مواضيعه
في ركن الأخبار وهي لا علاقة لها بالمريخ

حلفا انتقم لنفسه لأنه قال لي انا إستفزيته في احدي البوستات

طلال رأيه ان الحظر غير مبرر ولا يوجد سبب له

ترطيبة انكر معرفته بالواقعة عندما اتصلت عليه الساعة 7 وهو يعلم المداولات من الساعة 3

تخيلي ان تحذيري للإشراف هو العصاة التي توكأوا عليها

علماُ بأن 
مريخ التميز أساء للإشراف اكثرمن مرة
يسن احمد قال أن الإشراف اتي بمؤامرة ومنح 12 ساعة لتوضيح المؤامرة او العقاب وقد مر اكثر من اسبوعين

مرتضي هدد جميع الأعضاء بالحظر والحذف في لغة استعلائية بغيضة
سماء 249 اساء لهم 
وكثير من الأعضاء كتبوا اساءات واضحة ولم يعاقبوا عليها

ولدي الكثير
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*اولا يابدر الدين استحالة أن يتعارض نجاحك ووجودك عالمنتدي مع المشرفين في كثير من أعضاء المنتدي ناجحين ولم يتعارضوا معهم ولم يتم حظرهم لماذا أنت يابدر الدين ؟؟
وثانيا استفزازك لحلفا لن يكون سببا في حظرك من المنتدي هذه اسباب شخصية !!
ثالثا المواضيع التي يكتبها دكتور مرتضي تخص المريخ وكلها مكتوبة علي بوست أخبار المريخ وهو مكانها أبدا لا تتعارض مع الأخبار
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					


طلال رأيه ان الحظر غير مبرر ولا يوجد سبب له

ترطيبة انكر معرفته بالواقعة عندما اتصلت عليه الساعة 7 وهو يعلم المداولات من الساعة 3



كان النت مفصولا لدي تلك الايام ولم اكن اعلم حقيقة ما يجري ولكن ذكرت لمرتضى بالحرف الواحد الا كبير على القانون واي شخص يخالف اللوائح يعرض نفسه للعقوبة واخذت رأي طلال عندما عارض قرار حظرك وارسلته في رسالة لدكتور مرتضى عصرا واغلقت الملف ولم اعلم هل اخذوا بضرورة حظرك ام لا لاني لم ادخل المنتدى لانه لا توجد لدي خدمة نت
وعندما اتصلت علي لم أكن أعلم فعلا حقيقة الموقف هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى لم اكن ارغب ان اكشف لك ما دار من مداولات بين طاقم الاشراف لانه حق للادارة فقط
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ترطيبة 

جهودك مقدرة والله 

انت تسعى لاحتواء الموقف 

وغيرك يسعى لتاجيج الصراع
                        	*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

ترطيبة 

جهودك مقدرة والله 

انت تسعى لاحتواء الموقف 

وغيرك يسعى لتاجيج الصراع



 
كل من دخل للاصلاح في هذا البوست
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بت كسلا
					

كل من دخل للاصلاح في هذا البوست



الا البطحانى 

وهذا ما اقصده يا سارا
                        	*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

الا البطحانى 

وهذا ما اقصده يا سارا



 
من حقه البطحانى.. لوكنت مكانه ماكنت فاعل ؟
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*,,,,,,,,,,
 
بنت كسلا الموضوع لا علاقة لك به
فأرجوكي أن لا تزجي بنفسك في موضوع 
أنتي لا تعرفين أبعاده ,,, وتتهمين جمرة ووليد
بإيصال ما يدور في الاجتماعات بإيحاءات خبيثه ,,, 

أولا لم أحضر إجتماع للادارة يوما ,,, 
ثانيا حتى لو أخبرنا بدر الدين وكان هناك حقا 
ما قيل عنه رغم نفييى هذا في المشاركة السابقة ,, 
اليس لبدر الدين الحق في معرفة ماذا قيل من خلفه ,,, 
إذا كنتي حقا تحاولين الاصلاح ,,, 
أخرجي من رأسك ما أتيتي به مسبقا ,,, 
وإذا كنتي تريدين تكبير اسمك بالجماهير 
بإيهام الجميع أنك تدافعين عن الجماهير 
لأن اعضاء مريخاب اونلاين هم نفسهم أعضاء الجماهير
فأرجوكي الخروج عن الموضوع لأن الموضوع ليس ناقصا ,,,

 
...
                        	*

----------


## كته

*[quote=البطحاني;1931]

يا كتة لو عاوز الحظر ممكن تسيب المنتدى وخلاص ومافي داعي للفتنة


الفتن الفتنه الفتنه
دى سمعتها كتير فى الجماهير
ورسلوها لى فى الخاص
اخر عمرنا ده طلعونا ناس فتنه
سلمته امرى لله


*

----------


## البطحاني

*وليد

معليش والله

ما كنتت متخيلك (تبيعة) لهذه الدرجة وما كنت متخيل إنك كذاب يا وليد بقولك أنني والعشوائي كنا نضمر الشر لبدر

بعدين حكاية الصحفيين دي أنساها خالص لأنني ويشهد اله على ذلك ذكرت لبدر بأنني مسئول عن المنتدى فإما أن أنسحب أو أقف مع بدر ضد الصحفيين أو أقف مع الصحفيين ضد بدر ففضلت الانسحاب فاعتبرتموها كما أردتموها.

أتيت لهذا المنبر لأوضح شيئاً واحداً 

أتيت لأبين للأعضاء هنا بأن هذا الشخص كذب عليكم بقوله أنه هو من أحيا الجماهير

كذب عليهم لأن الحقيقة المرة هي أن بدر الدين هو من تسبب في الدمار الذي لحق بمنتى الجماهير وأكبر دليل على ذلك يا وليد هو ما ذكرته أنت عن عدد قراءات الموضوع والردرد

أسألني لماذا دائماً تكون الردود والمشاركات كثيرة في مواضيع هذا الشخص 

أقول لك لأنها كلها خلافية 

أما كلام في السياسة أو إساء للاعب أو إداري أو المجلس بكامله أو الوالي أو في أحد الأعضاء

مواضيع هذا الشخص كلها أو ثلاثة أرباعها لا يمكن أن تخرج منها بما يفد مصلحة الفريق

كتابات تحمل الحقد والسواد بين طياتها

يشهد الله بأن لا عداء لي مع هذا المذكور لأنني لا أعرفه أصلاً إلا من خلال ما يكتبه

فالينظر هذا الشخص لكل كتاباته هناك ويرى إن كان البطحاني يرد عليها

كتاباتك كلها أو معظمها لم أتداخل فيها لأنها تثير الغثيان وتثبط الهمم

رجاءً : رسئل التهديد (في الموابايل) وسيلة جبانة لم نعهدها فيك

تكلم هنا وأنا سأكون حاضراً متى ما وجدت الفرصة لأرد لك تساؤلاتك إن كانت تستحق الإجابة أصلاً
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البطحاني
					

وليد

معليش والله

ما كنتت متخيلك (تبيعة) لهذه الدرجة وما كنت متخيل إنك كذاب يا وليد بقولك أنني والعشوائي كنا نضمر الشر لبدر




الاخوة فى الاشراف
الرجاء اتخاذ اللازم ضد صديقنا ابراهيم عمر ( البطحانى)

هذا الرجل اساء لى 
وانا عاوز حقى 
انا تبعية يا ابراهيم عمر
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*بينى وبينك يا ابراهيم 

سيبك من العشوائى 

انت ما قلت لى بعضمة لسانك ( انا لو جيت راجع بحظر ليك بدر الدين )

عشان تعرف منو الكذاب
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البطحاني
					

رجاءً : رسئل التهديد (في الموابايل) وسيلة جبانة لم نعهدها فيك




الكلام دة صحى يا بدر الدين 

صحى قاعد ترسل ليهو رسائل فيها التهديد بالويل والثبور وعظائم الامور
                        	*

----------


## البطحاني

*يا وليد

انت عارف إنو صداقتي وعلاقتي بيك ما ليها حدود

وما كنت متخيل في يوم من الأيام تتهمني بحاجة انا ما عملتها وتقيف مع الباطل ضد الحق
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*ابراهيم عمر 

سؤال ؟
هل انت مشرف الان فى الجماهير ؟ 

انت اصبحت لا تدخل للجماهير كثيرا منذ حوالى شهرين لظروفك الخاصة 
اذن انت غير معنى بالمرة بحظر بدر 
دكتور مرتضى هو من حظر بدر 
ويبقى السؤال 
ليه انت جيت ونفسك سخن كدة 
لو ما انت كنت ضامر فى نفسك حاجة كدة ضد بدر
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البطحاني
					

يا وليد

انت عارف إنو صداقتي وعلاقتي بيك ما ليها حدود

وما كنت متخيل في يوم من الأيام تتهمني بحاجة انا ما عملتها وتقيف مع الباطل ضد الحق



يا ابراهيم 

انت زول صاحبى نعم 
واكتر زول بهظر معاك ايوة 
بس انت غلطت فى حشر نفسك فى موضوع حصل وانت مافى
انا لامن ضربت ليك تلفون كنت عاوزك تتدخل لو انت لسع مشرف هناك 
بعدين السطر الاخير بتاعك دة ما جميل 
بدر على حق 
وانتم على باطل 
شفت كيف
                        	*

----------


## البطحاني

*يا وليد

قلتها لك في المسنجر وأقولها لك الآن

أنا والحيران وحسكو وابن السودان وهيثم علي سعيد (أرجو أن لا أكون قد نسيت أحداً) نحن من بنى الجماهير ونحن من سيرناه وأوجدناه من العدم وتعبنا فيه وحرام أن يأتي شخص ليقول بأنه هو ركيزة أو عمود المنتدى الفقري أو كان (ممشي المنتدى) كما قال

ذا الكلام هو ما دعاني للدخول والكتابة ضد هذه الأكاذيب

فقط لا غير

ولا علاقة لي بالإشراف أو بحظر بدر الدين
*

----------


## البطحاني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

بدر على حق 
وانتم على باطل 
شفت كيف



إن واصلت في هذا المسار فلن ينتهي هذا البوست أبداً لأنه سيطول وربما يصل بوست د. مرتضى المعنون لمحمد خير في الجماهير (يا محمد خير طالعني)

يعني الموضوع ح يجر وفي النهاية مافي زول بيقتنع
*

----------


## البطحاني

*يا كتة

اعتقد إنو التلفون بيني وبينك أوفى وكفى وأزال مافي القلوب (إن وُجِد)
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*مافى زول ببنكر فضل مؤسسى منتدى جماهير المريخ يا ابراهيم عمر 
بس برضو ما تنسى دور الاعضاء البحركو المنتدى بمواضيعهم المميزة 
عليك الله يا ابراهيم 
شفت زمان كان كيف المنتدى متحرك بالمناقرات البتحصل بين بدر من جهة وبين صريخ التحيز وود البراحة و و و 
دى المواضيع البتحرك المنتدى 
والمنتدى لو ما متحرك فائدتو شنو
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*الاخوة فى الاشراف

ارجو تفعيل عضوية معتز 

انا شائفو بتاوق 
وعاوز يقول حاجة
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البطحاني
					

يا كتة

اعتقد إنو التلفون بيني وبينك أوفى وكفى وأزال مافي القلوب (إن وُجِد)



كبير يا ابراهيم 

واعمل حساب دعوات كتة 
لانو كتة لو غضب منك بلحقك الاخرة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ياابراهيم
انا والله والله والله
والحمد لله اتربيت تربيه دينيه 
ومهما تتكلم معاى بالتلفون عن اى شى
انا اخلاقى مابتسمح لى ان اقول اى كلام دار بينا
وزى ماانا زرتك فى الخرطوم 
بنفس القدر زرتا بدرالدين
ومابصنف نوع الزياره
لانو انا زرتكم  فى الله وبس
الشى الاغضبنى شديد
مافى داعى للفتنه
والله عمرى مافى زول قاله لى كان فى العمل او المكان العام
اجدها اخيرا فى منتدى الجماهير
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

ابراهيم عمر 

دكتور مرتضى هو من حظر بدر 



كنت قد قررت عدم التداخل في هذا الموضوع لانه قرار طاقم اشراف منتدى جماهير المريخ بالاغلبية فطاقم الاشراف هو من حظر بدرالدين وليس د.مرتضى
د.مرتضى اتصل بالجميع واخبرهم بما ينوي فعله قبل ان يحظره
بالنسبة لي لم اكن متابعا جيدا لانقطاع خدمة النت من عندي ولكن قلت لمرتضى في اتصاله الهاتفي وبعد ان اخبرني باجماع الاشراف على حظر بدر الدين (رغم ان بدرالدين صديقي ولكنه ليس فوق القانون) ووافقت على حظره عندما اخبروني بتهديده واستفزازه للادارة في مطلع البوست
الوحيد الذي اعترض على الحظر هو طلال وقمت انا بارسال رسالة لمرتضى بهذا المعنى
لاعداء لنا مع منبر مريخاب اونلاين ورقم عضويتي يبين هذا كما ان الاحبة بدرالدين وجمرة ومحمد خير وحتى انت يا وليد هم اعز اصدقائي فلا تحملوا الامور اكثر مما تتحتمل
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*طيب يا ترطيبة
انا ما هددت احد
انا كتبت كلمة (تحذير) حتي لا بتصرف المشرف نفس  تصرفه مع طارق حامد وهذا ليس كفر
وعندما تداخل معي طلال وتفاهمنا قلت له حقك علي يعني دة إعتذار رغم ان الإشراف ايضاً أخطا كفعل وانا اخطأت كرد فعل.
هل كلمة تحذير مسموح استخدامها للمشرفين ام لا

طيب الم يهين مريخ التميز الإدارة والإشراف

الم يتهمكم يسن بالتآمر 

الم يهينكم خالد وسماء 249 واتهموكم بالتلاعب

اذا افترضت ان هؤلاء اهانو الإشراف لماذا لم يحاكموا؟
واذا لم تفترض ان ذلك إهانة يكون موضوعنا مختلف
انتظر ردك
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

كبير يا ابراهيم 

واعمل حساب دعوات كتة 
لانو كتة لو غضب منك بلحقك الاخرة



 انا ياوليد مالزول البحب الظهور
انا مسلم امرى لله 
ناس الجماهير اتهمونى بالفتنه
ودى عمرى مامرت على
عشان كده ده طرفى من الجماهير
وتانى حاجه 
سلمته امرى لى خالق الكون
وحرام الزول يتعامل بحسن وجد تلك المعامله
وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*لماذا لا ترد يا ترطيبة وانت موجود؟؟
*

----------


## كته

*وبعدين اخر سوال للصديق العزيز ترطيبه
انا عندى الفتنه؟
ويشهد الله ياترطيبه
انا اكتر زول واقف معاك
وبعزك من جوه قلبى كااخ
لاكن كلمه فتنه دى زعلتنتى شديد وللمعلومه جاتنى فى الخاص  والله يعلم بذالك
وكمان تجى من البطحانى
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## كته

*انا والله والله يشهد الله 
بدر الدين ده اخ فى الله وبس
والله يعلم اساسا لم اتصل به دوما
وماعندى شغلته قالو وقلنا
والله يعلم هو عارف
عشان كده انا مصدقو
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*كتة يا شريف 

فليطب لك المقام هنا 

كما طاب لنا 

ولتنسى ما مضى 

والمسامح كريم
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

كتة يا شريف









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					


فليطب لك المقام هنا 

كما طاب لنا 

ولتنسى ما مضى 

والمسامح كريم




 انا ياوليد والله والله والله متسامح
وربنا يعلم بذالك
بس مشكلتى انا
كلمه منافق
وزول فتنه 
انا عمرى ماشفتو
وزول يستفزنى ياشيخنا ده مالاقانى
ياوليد انا والله امى وزول امى
وحيات الله  غير حافظ القران تانى ماعارف حاجه
الكميوتر ده زاتو علم الله
اسال مرهف بوريك
*

----------


## كته

*واحتمال ربنا دائر 
يعوضنى فى اون لاين
موش جائز
*

----------


## كته

*الحمد لله وجدتا حريتى
فى اون لاين
واسال الله العجبنى فيكم
تلقوه مضاعف
*

----------


## dawzna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

 
ياوليد انا والله امى وزول امى
وحيات الله غير حافظ القران تانى ماعارف حاجه



حفظ القرآن هو كل حاجة
( اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا )
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dawzna
					

حفظ القرآن هو كل حاجة
( اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا )



ونعم باله الواحد
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*يا كتة ياحبيب يا شفيف اسمع مني

لكل دور اذا ما تم نقصان   فلا يغر بطيب العيش إنسان

والله يا كتة انا واحد من الناس لا اتآمر علي احد ونيتي خالصة تجاه الكل
ولذلك كل ما خلف الكواليس يكشف بصورة غريبة

دع من ظلم وتأكد (ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين)

والله يا كتة عندي معلومات موثقة وخطيرة تخص احد المشرفين بالجماهير وهي سبب
تقلبه وتغيره وإنحيازه السافر لدتاتورة وتسلط مرتضي

ساكتبها في الوقت المناسب 
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dawzna
					

حفظ القرآن هو كل حاجة
( اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا )



اميييييييييين يارب العالمين
*

----------


## dawzna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

صدقتك يادكتور مرتضى 
صدقتك يامريخ التميز



يا زول قول بسم الله
انت قلت حافظ القران
ما لقيت فيه (تبينو) والله الناس الزكرتهم ديل انا عرفة ما بعرفم
شوف بروفايلي عند ناس الاشراف وشوف ال (اي بي ) انا في باكستان
انت قلت  انا ما بعرف حاجة غير حافظ القرآن
وانا شايف حفظ القرآن قمة المعرفة
دحين أأأ اخوى نحن بجمعنا المريخ
وكان كلامى ما عاجبك رد لي خلينى النمسحو وانت امسح صدقتك دي
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dawzna
					

يا زول قول بسم الله
انت قلت حافظ القران
ما لقيت فيه (تبينو) والله الناس الزكرتهم ديل انا عرفة ما بعرفم
شوف بروفايلي عند ناس الاشراف وشوف ال (اي بي ) انا في باكستان
انت قلت انا ما بعرف حاجة غير حافظ القرآن
وانا شايف حفظ القرآن قمة المعرفة
دحين أأأ اخوى نحن بجمعنا المريخ
وكان كلامى ما عاجبك رد لي خلينى النمسحو وانت امسح صدقتك دي



 لله والرسول يااخوى
موش جائز انا بكره ميت
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

لماذا لا ترد يا ترطيبة وانت موجود؟؟



كنت فاتح كذا صفحة والبطارية نزلت
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

والله يا كتة عندي معلومات موثقة وخطيرة تخص احد المشرفين بالجماهير وهي سبب
تقلبه وتغيره وإنحيازه السافر لدتاتورة وتسلط مرتضي

ساكتبها في الوقت المناسب 



زول بيتغير وينحاز دة زول فاسد ياريت تكشف لينا التفاصيل بكل جرأة كما عهدناك دائما
*

----------


## mohd khair

*بدر الدين
رجاء
هدي من هذا الامر
وتعامل معه بكل حكمة

هو
رجاء لك ان تقبله ولك ان ترفضه

يكفي الحديث حتي هنا في هذا الامر

لم يتبقي شئ بعد

تخريمة:-

ترطيبة انت ناس السودان ديل بنومو الساعة 10
المصحيك شنو ؟؟؟؟
اوع تقول لي تعويدة البلد دي !
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

طيب يا ترطيبة
انا ما هددت احد
انا كتبت كلمة (تحذير) حتي لا بتصرف المشرف نفس تصرفه مع طارق حامد وهذا ليس كفر
وعندما تداخل معي طلال وتفاهمنا قلت له حقك علي يعني دة إعتذار رغم ان الإشراف ايضاً أخطا كفعل وانا اخطأت كرد فعل.
انتظر ردك



كما ذكرت اعتمدت في ردي على بينة سماعية لانقطاع خدمة النت وذكرت ان المخطيء يجب ان يعاقب بصورة مطلقة وكان ذلك قبل اتصالي بطلال الذي ذكر لي انك قمت بالاعتذار وقمت بنقل ذلك بكل امانة لباقي المشرفين ولم اعلم ما دار بعد ذلك حتى اتصالك
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohd khair
					


ترطيبة انت ناس السودان ديل بنومو الساعة 10
المصحيك شنو ؟؟؟؟
اوع تقول لي تعويدة البلد دي !



ما دايرين ننوم عشان ما نصحى نقول (نحن ما ننوم)
تخريمة:-
الحبيب محمد خير ما يجمعني بك وبدرالدين وكتة ووليد اكبر من اي سوء تفاهم:thumbup:
نختلف ونتفق ونتلاقى في حب المريخ:006:
*

----------


## mohd khair

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

ما دايرين ننوم عشان ما نصحى نقول (نحن ما ننوم)
تخريمة:-
الحبيب محمد خير ما يجمعني بك وبدرالدين وكتة ووليد اكبر من اي سوء تفاهم:thumbup:
نختلف ونتفق ونتلاقى في حب المريخ:006:



الله اكبر يا معز
معقولة ده كلام
واتمني انك ما تكون اتاثرت بي ايحاءات مرتضي القبيل
انا صراحة كنت مشغول جدا
والامير جا المكتب وبقيت في اجتماع
وكان في شغل لازم اخلصوا
ما قدرت افهم منك حاجة
بالتالي ما قدرت اوصل ليك حاجة
لاني اصلا ما شفت مرتضي ماتب شنو
وكنت بحاول اختصر ردي عليه

تخريمة:-
ما حب المريخ براه يا حبيب

*

----------


## وليد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohd khair
					


والامير جا المكتب وبقيت في اجتماع

لاني اصلا ما شفت مرتضي ماتب شنو


تخريمة:-
ما حب المريخ براه يا حبيب





أيوه فعلاً ما حب المريخ براهو :wub:

حب الأمير البخلى الناس دى متكبكبة لغاية الفجر :008:

ليه يا أمير تعمل كده .. تجهجه حمادة بالشكل دا :011:

غايتو جنس غايتو :2f87d42f252880131a2

الدنيا دا آخرتا كوم تراب والله يا شباب و ما مستاهلة قدر البحصل دا كلو ..
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohd khair
					

ما حب المريخ براه يا حبيب



اكيد يا محمد خير بس يا ريت بدرالدين يوضح لينا مين المشرف الفاسد عشان نعرفه ونحاسبه وما تبقى اتهامات ساي
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*ترطيبة الكلام ماشي كويس جداً
النقطة الأولي انت كنت مغيب عن الحقيقة 
السؤال لماذا لم تتخذ اجراء بعد ان عرفت الحقيقة وتطت الحبل علي الغارب لمرتضي ليصفي حساباته

والأمر الثاني انك اهيت العزاء بإنتهاء مراسم الدفن لأنك لم تجب علي بقية الكلام لماذا لم يحاسب من اهان الإشراف والإدارة صراحة

بإختصار لماذا الكيل بمكيالين؟؟؟

انتظر ردك
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالرحيم رحمة بابكر
					

,,,,,,,,,,

بنت كسلا الموضوع لا علاقة لك به
فأرجوكي أن لا تزجي بنفسك في موضوع 
أنتي لا تعرفين أبعاده ,,, وتتهمين جمرة ووليد
بإيصال ما يدور في الاجتماعات بإيحاءات خبيثه ,,,  
أولا لم أحضر إجتماع للادارة يوما ,,, 
ثانيا حتى لو أخبرنا بدر الدين وكان هناك حقا 
ما قيل عنه رغم نفييى هذا في المشاركة السابقة ,, 
اليس لبدر الدين الحق في معرفة ماذا قيل من خلفه ,,, 
إذا كنتي حقا تحاولين الاصلاح ,,, 
أخرجي من رأسك ما أتيتي به مسبقا ,,, 
وإذا كنتي تريدين تكبير اسمك بالجماهير 
بإيهام الجميع أنك تدافعين عن الجماهير 
لأن اعضاء مريخاب اونلاين هم نفسهم أعضاء الجماهير
فأرجوكي الخروج عن الموضوع لأن الموضوع ليس ناقصا ,,, 


...



أولا أشكرك يااستاذ للفت نظري بأن لا دخل لي بالموضوع 
ثانيا أود أن أوضح لك أعضاء منتدي الجماهير كلهم أخوان ماأتيت به هو اصلاح ليس غير مافهمته يااستاذ
ثالثا منتدي الجماهير هو بيتي الأول ومن يصلح داخل بيته ليس بتكبير لاسمه
آللهم أكفينا شر الفهم القاصر
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارا سيداحمد
					

أولا أشكرك يااستاذ للفت نظري بأن لا دخل لي بالموضوع 
ثانيا أود أن أوضح لك أعضاء منتدي الجماهير كلهم أخوان ماأتيت به هو اصلاح ليس غير مافهمته يااستاذ
ثالثا منتدي الجماهير هو بيتي الأول ومن يصلح داخل بيته ليس بتكبير لاسمه
آللهم أكفينا شر الفهم القاصر



 
اللهم أكفينا شر الفتن ,, ما ظهر منها وما بطن ,,

 
,,,
                        	*

----------


## مدينة الورد

*أخي الكريم استشاري الموقع 
رغم احترامي الشديد لرأيك ، ولكن لا علاقة لنا بما يحدث في منتديات المريخ الأخرى من حظر أو طرد أو غيره ، فنحن لا نرغب في أن نخلق عداءً بين أعضاء هذا المنتدى وأعضاء منتديات المريخ الأخرى ، فقد كتبت في بوست سابق مقالاً بشأن هذا الموضوع بأن لا يقحم أعضاء المنتدى مشاكلهم في المنتديات الأخرى في هذا المنتدى., مرة أخرى أنا احترم رأيك ولكن لا علاقة لنا بما يحدث في المنتديات الأخرى. أتمنى أن :64e78e979799c9647d7
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالرحيم رحمة بابكر
					

اللهم أكفينا شر الفتن ,, ما ظهر منها وما بطن ,, 


,,,



 لماذا تعتقد ماآتيت به أناهو فتنة ؟؟؟
عبد الرحيم رحمة أو جمرة علي منتدي الجماهير كلنا اعضاء في الجماهير وأخوان في حب المريخ مايهمنا هو المصلحة ليس إلأ حبيت أن أوضح للأخ بدر الدين لا أريد أن أشعلل النيران كما فهمته أنت وكان من الأفضل لنا كلنا الاصلاح لا الفتنة ياجمرة وأنتم أقرب لبدر الدين وأعضاءقدامي عالجماهير يعني اصحاب بيت 
وآسفه لما بدر من مني من كلام 
*

----------


## franky

*السلام عليكم 
العم بدر منتدى الجماهير قامه سامقه لا احد ينكر ذلك 
ومن ينكر مجهوداتك ومشاركاتك ومواضيعك التي تلمس الوتر الحساس فهو جاحد في حقكك 

دي سحابه وبتعدي وسوف يعود بدر الدين لموقعه الطبيعي في منتدى الجماهير 
لك كل الود 
اخوك فرانكي 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة franky
					

السلام عليكم 
العم بدر منتدى الجماهير قامه سامقه لا احد ينكر ذلك 
ومن ينكر مجهوداتك ومشاركاتك ومواضيعك التي تلمس الوتر الحساس فهو جاحد في حقكك 

دي سحابه وبتعدي وسوف يعود بدر الدين لموقعه الطبيعي في منتدى الجماهير 
لك كل الود 
اخوك فرانكي 



فرانكى العريس
دائما انت كبير 
ليك منى التحيات الجليلة
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*الاخ بدر الدين,,,,
طاب يومك,,,
الاختلاف ظاهره صحيه ,,,
انا من رأيي الرؤيه اتضحت من كل الجوانب,,
اري ان نخرج من دائره الفعل ورد الفعل,,ونتجه لما هو حتمى,,,
نحن كلنا ننتمى لاسره واحده ,,الكيان الاكبر يحتاج لمجهودات الجميع,,
كلنا نحمل عيوب  تخلف نوعا وكما ,,,ولن نصل لاتفاق يرضى كل الاطراف,,
دعونا نتفق على ارضيه مشتركه,,,بمناقشه مشاكل المنتدى   ,,,كل مجموعه فى موقعها,,
وتترفع توصيات او اقتراحات ,,,يسبقها تكوين عدد من الاشخاص لانفاذها,,
ولا اريد ان اطيل الرؤيه مختصره جدا,,,
الاخ بدر الدين انت رجل قامه لك اسهاملتك ولكن؟؟
انسحابك من المنتدى لا يليق بك
مهما كان وضعك هذا يضع على عاتقك عبئا كبيرا,,
 والتصدى لمشاكل المنتدى,,من اهم واجباتك ,,,
مطلوب عودتك للمنتدى والتحدث مع العقلاء عبرالمنتدى وخارجه,,
دورك هذا اهم من دورك فى انشاء المنتدى والمساهمه بالفكر فيه,,

ايضا لا اريد الاطاله ,,
لك الود ,,
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صلاح

*تحية لكل الأخوة و بالأخص الأخ بدرالدين الذى لم أتشرف بمعرفته
ما معنى فتح بوست بموقع لتناول ما حدث بموقع أخر؟
ما جدوى إنتقاد شخصيات لا وجود لها بهذا الموقع؟
بوست غير موفق بالمرة
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*فووووووووفو
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*فوووووووووف
                        	*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد المريخابى
					

فوووووووووف



 
تهى تهى تهى
                        	*

----------


## بشير أبدول

*التسوي كريت في القرض يطلع في جلدا
التسوي بي أيدك يغلب اجاويدك
اعمل الخير وأرميهو البحر
اقارب عقارب
الله يكون في عونك بدري الدين والقادم أحلى
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*بشير ابدول

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تحياتي
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*فوووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اعتذار من الجميع 
بما ان هذا الموضوع 
قد ادي غرضه 
وحفاظا علي اواصر المحبه التي تجمعنا بالجميع 
ودرءً للفتنه التي تنشب بين الحين والاخر
استأذن الجميع باغلاق هذا الموضوع 
ولنفتح صفحه جديده ليسود الاحترام بيننا من جديد 
ولعلمي ان ما كتبه الاخ بدر الدين كان في لحظة انفعال 
ارجو منه ان ينسي ما كان 
تحياتي واعتذاري من الجميع
...
*

----------

